# 70 gallon aquarium questions



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

One of my labs is taking over the tank. He is trying to breed with my other lab but it is showing no interest. It hides in a plant or at the top of the tank (70 gallon). The aggressive lab shows aggression to any fish coming near his spot and will chase other cichlids. Could this be frustration? Should I have more labs?


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone with any suggestions as to aggressive male? Should I have more females? Should I remove this fish? Anyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Adding a few females may help to calm him down. Make sure they aren't to small but because he may kill them in the first week or so


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? What are the other tankmates? It depends on what you want from the tank whether you should add more or remove one.


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies 

I do like the yellow labs very much and after watching the tank last night, the male isn't so much picking on the other fish as he is trying so hard to mate, which the other lab wants nothing to do with him. I think I will try to put 2 more females in to see how he does.

Thanks again for the replies :thumb:


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

I had a group of 4 Copadichromis borleyi but 2 of the females have died, where stress out. I previously had 2 other females dye. Is it possible that he prefers only one female? They get along great, he has very good colouration. I don't want to add any other females as he probably stress them out as well. Has any one else had this? :-?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I had a male auratus that killed every female I ever introduced, except for the first one he started breeding with. He eventually killed that female, too, after spawning with her monthly for 2 years.

Is it possible that the borleyi you added were subdominant males?

Kim


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What is the full stock list for the tank?

Kim


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I suppose he could have his favorite but you reading a little too much into the situation. A male wouldn't mind having some nice young new females into the mix but the older female might not like the competition. Could the surviving female have been aggressive towards the other females? Are there other fish in this tank I assume? You would want the tank to be somewhat crowded so the male doesnt harass the female too much.

Not sure how long the one female has been doing fine that you can assume she won't be stressed out either.... but if things have been going fine sometimes it is fine to not "fix" what has been doing fine.


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello Kim

In the tank I have:

2 A. calvus (black) 
2 yellow labs 
3 mono albino 
2 catfish 
2 clown loaches 
2 pleco 
2 c. borleyi 
4 Nimbochromis venustus 
2 phenochilus tanzania

I realize this is against some enthusiasts for cichlids but the tank is the way we like it.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dold said:


> I realize this is against some enthusiasts for cichlids but the tank is the way we like it.


Unfortunately, the tank isn't the way you like it, or you wouldn't be posting about bullied fish. These fish aren't pairing fish (except the calvus), so any of the other males will behave the exact same way to the second fish, whether it be a female, or subdominant male. In addition, the adult size/conspecific aggression of the borleyi, venestus and phenochilus are just too big/much for a 70 gallon aquarium. Down the road, you'll have the exact same issues with these fish, as they become fully mature.

I don't have anything against mixing these cichlids, the loaches, or the plecos... (not sure what the catfish are, so can't comment), but the ratios are problematic, as is the tank size. The question becomes what are you going to do about it? I'd recommend at least a 6ft 125 gallon if you plan on keeping these fish, or a restocking with fish that should work better in a 70 gallon, with better ratios.

I also have to ask, what are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The tank is a 70 gallon. A group of borleyi simply isn't workable as adults in this tank, except for perhaps as a species only tank, which this isn't.


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

Good points, it could be the female. I am pretty sure the one that have died have been female, there was another male that I removed as he was being picked on. If female does end up dying I think I will try introducing some females then. Really don't want to keep adding if I am just going to lose them. My tank has:
2 A. calvus (black) 
2 yellow labs 
3 mono albino (like angle fish, triangled silver with yellow fines and black strip)
2 catfish 
2 clown loaches 
1 pleco 
2	c. borleyi 
4 Nimbochromis venustus 
2 phenochilus tanzania

I have already heard that this may not be the best choices but things have been going very well. The tank is a 70 gallon, 48 inches in length, 18 inches in width and 19 inches in height. Is this tank stocked enough or is it understocked? I realize the giraffes will get very large and possibly to large for the tank. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

hello fogelhund

The catfish are african, greeny grey with spots forgot actual name. The tank is 48 inches, by 18 width and 19 height.

I realized after buying the giraffes that they are going to be to big. I originally had ruby reds in the tank instead but had something in tank that wiped out most of my tank (LFS replaced all fish that died but did not have what I had lost).

What suggestions would you have at restocking the 70 gallon as 125 is not possible? Which cichlids can I keep?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

I was also wondering why the borleyi isn't recommended for a 70 gallon tank?


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

If it is okay I would like to end this post and continue on yellow lab is a buuly which was suppose to be bully so I can focus on one topic and not two. I appreciate all the advice and I am just trying to get my tank set up properly. So please continue to help if you can.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've merged these two topics, as they really deal with the same issues.

Let's start with the borleyi. This is a fish that grows above 8", that is naturally an open water fish. Not only that, but it is a big bodied, tall fish. I've seen them work in a 4ft tank, but in 24" tall tanks, which helps due to their need for open water, and body height. If you are going to keep them, I'd suggest another two females.

Next the phenochilus. Again, over 8", big bodied... If the male becomes dominant, they can be quite aggressive. If he doesn't, well he won't get as many of the nice spots, or the nice colour. In a 4ft tank, a dominant male will bully a single female, likely to death, and will relentlessly hound any other males.

If you are sticking with the 70 gallon, I'd suggest more Labs, Pseudotropheus acei, a non-jacobfriebergi Aulonocara (a Ruby Red, Maulana Bicolor, Flametail all good choices), fish such as Otopharynx lithobates or Copadichromis azureus. These fishes aggression levels and sizes are more suited to a tank of your size.

If you keep the borleyi, add 4-5 more young ones, 3-4 more labs, and add in one other species of cichlids, either the lithobates, acei or an Aulonocara.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dold said:


> If it is okay I would like to end this post and continue on yellow lab is a buuly which was suppose to be bully so I can focus on one topic and not two. I appreciate all the advice and I am just trying to get my tank set up properly. So please continue to help if you can.


As has been mentioned several times, you need to add more. Three to four more is a good start.


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

Again thank you fogelhund and for merging both topics.

I will go today and make arrangements to restock tank. I really appreciate the list of fish as well.
Can I keep the black calvus in the suggestions you made. How many cichlids would you add keeping in mind that I will keep the 2 loaches, 3 monos, 2 catfish, and 2 pleco's. I have an eheim 2026 professional II and a Hydor Koralia 2 powerhead.

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The black calvus should be fine. I'd go with three more species, including the borleyi, and Labs... so that would be one additional species, remove the pheno's and venestus.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

If I had to guess, I'd say it's because they get up to 8" long or so.

Your "giraffe" cichlids are probably Venustus, which get to about 10" each.

Right there, you've got four 10" fish and two 8" fish in your tank. That's too much for a 70G tank. If your pleco is a standard pleco, it too will reach 8"-12" and start ****ting everywhere, like they're prone to doing. They also seem to stop eating Algae as they get bigger and rely on other food sources. If it's a Bushynose/Bristlenose you should be fine though.

I think you need to decide what you want: large fish and few of them, or smaller fish and more of them. You can't really have both.


----------

